# • swell.gr • BMW 520 Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. 
Not a long time ago, a heavily swirled BMW 520 crossed our step in order to gain some glory back.


















Other than the usual swirls, we had to deal with some deeper scratches, rds and some pigtails on the hood which 
were leftovers after a repair/respray of the whole panel.

The following pictures show the car as we delivered it.


















































































































































































Some PTG measurements










































And then clay










As a typical BMW hard paint, we needed the most out of our polishes so we went the Menzerna FG400 way with some wool cutting pads. 
Refinement was completed with SF4000 and Polishing Pads.

Some 50-50 shots showing the extend of the correction


































































And some before/after shots















































































































As always, some details other than paint's perfection needed our attention. Tires were treated with Zaino Z-16, all trims were dressed with AF Revive and all wheel arches were treated with FK #108 Top Kote.

Before protection, we had an IPA wipe down and then some Zaino ZAIO was applied as a perfect basis for the next step, one of my favorites, Zaino Z-2.

So 2 layers of ZFXed Z-2 gave the protection we wanted with 45-60 minutes cure time in between. 
Zaino's QD, Z-6 was used to boost the glossiness of the 2 layers of Z-2.
The next day, a final touch was given using Zaino Grand Finale Z-8.

Some final shots in our store


















































































And some under sunlight


































Thank you for reading


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always :thumb: and very nice reflections..


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work Mr Swell :thumb:

Nice reflections


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Nice going Mike, great work as always !!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Excellent work Mike as always

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike great correction as always on the rock solid BM paint


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff! 

Pardon my ignorance but what are "pigtails"?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates :thumb:



Doc943 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what are "pigtails"?





> *Pigtails*
> These types of scratches look like a *curly pig tail* and are left in the paint by a DA Sander. Typically what happens is an abrasive particle gets trapped between the paint and the face of your sanding paper and because the backing plate that holds the sandpaper is moving in an oscillating fashion, it grinds the abrasive particle into the paint in a curly pattern that looks somewhat like the tail on a pig, thus the name
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...pots-bird-droping-etchings-micro-marring.html


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great job as always Mike..... :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing result and finish, once more Mike..


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning finals on the bimmer Mike! :thumb:
I saw the paintwork and it was in a pathetic condition before correction, which is obvious in these excellent 50/50s.
In the end, it was corrected and given the so much needed TLC, in order to have the looks that such a car deserves! :argie:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

deeeep black :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Another top job Mike!:thumb:
If it was mine, I'd have it debadged the first day lol:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work mike


----------

